# carson r/c go-kart



## dudewheresmycar (Feb 16, 2009)

anyone see this??


----------



## blracing (Jan 7, 2009)

where did you see this this is cool


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

That is cool, but the Kyosho 1/5 looks better It is more to scale with the driver. here is a link to videos for both.


----------



## dudewheresmycar (Feb 16, 2009)

that kyosho looks amazing in the turns!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

That Kyosho is the real deal that Carson looks like a cheap toy


----------



## speedemall (Mar 16, 2009)

wow!! I had no idea the kyosho was 1/5. I had the 1/10 version back in the 90's , never should have sold it.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get one and how much???


----------



## speedemall (Mar 16, 2009)

harmocy said:


> Does anyone know where to get one and how much???


x2?!!!


----------



## speedemall (Mar 16, 2009)

fter watching the vid the carson does seem very cartoonish and it looks like its missing something but I don't know what? Also the tires had no grip and that would be no fun for those who street bash.


----------



## jhogston (Jan 18, 2008)

Kyosho america website. $289.00


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

speedemall said:


> wow!! I had no idea the kyosho was 1/5. I had the 1/10 version back in the 90's , never should have sold it.


The one back in the day that I have seen was a 1/4 scale


----------

